# Cove Stripe identification reference



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Within the past few months, someone posted a reference that had several pictures of the cove stripes used by several sailboat manufactures. I thought it was in the "Visual identification" thread that I saved as a favorite, but I didn't find it in there. Anyone remember where that reference was? I saw a nice looking boat in a barn today and the cove stripe marking on the bow was distinctive enough that I think I could figure it out with that reference.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Never mind. I googled it and found this link.

Good Old Boat - Boat Identifiers


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

There's this as well: "Sailboat Logos"


----------

